# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  سوال در مورد Raspberry pi

## arastoahmadi

با سلام 

دوستان چند تا سوال در مورد Raspberry Pi  دارم ، اول اینکه برد Raspberry Pi  دارای پایه های GPIO هستش که ورودی و خروجی رو میشه بهش داد ، آیا همین کاری که پین های GPIO انجام میدن ، بردهایی که قابلیت SDK رو دارن نمیتونن انجام بدن ؟؟ 

درحقیقت من یه بردی میخام که هم بتونم ورودی بهش بدم و خروجی ازش بگیرم دقیقا همین کاری که این پایه های GPIO انجام میده منتها من نمیخام از Arduino  و Raspberry Pi استفاده کنم یه بردی میخام که قابلیت کد نویسی با زبان سی شارپ رو داشته باشه ، ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------

